# Martini?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't seen his name mentioned in the forums so I was wondering are his piano concertos worth listening to? Who does he sound closest to? Edit: Martinu auto correct is trigger happy...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread from earlier this year may be of some help to you -

http://www.talkclassical.com/18015-best-works-martinu.html

& an earlier thread on him -

http://www.talkclassical.com/12195-somewhat-obscure-composers-3-a.html


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

And I thought you were talking about a recent Gawker article.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> And I thought you were talking about a recent Gawker article.


Interesting article, and confirms what every martini drinker worth his salt already knew: stirred, not shaken. Who hasn't experienced the horror as a so-called bartender vigorously abuses one's poor drink such and serves up a cloudy, watery martini with pieces of ice floating in it?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Make mine vodka, with an olive.

View attachment 4194


Re Martinu preferred works/recs--Orchestral with Hickox (Virgin), and Starker & Firkusny Cello Sonatas (RCA).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There was an actual 18th century Italian composer and priest (like Vivaldi) called Padre Martini.
Supposedly, the young Mozart studied with him. He was said to be an excellent teacher, but his music is rather dry .
















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe I'll give martini and Martinu a listen while having a martini:d


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Being a former 'Relief' bartender on weekends in Manhattan NYC back in my 20's I was hoping this thread was going to be on Mixology...darn  I'm a gin man (or used to be), straight up, with a washed olive _sans_ pimento. If the gin is kept near the white Vermouth then all's well. 



Vaneyes said:


> Make mine vodka, with an olive.
> 
> View attachment 4194
> 
> ...


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

My introduction to Martini came by way of the movie "The Heiress" music by Aaron Copland. It turns out The Heiress theme was not by Copland but by Martini his Plasir d'Amore which to me turned out to be the highlight of the film for me..........


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> Being a former 'Relief' bartender on weekends in Manhattan NYC back in my 20's I was hoping this thread was going to be on Mixology...darn  I'm a gin man (or used to be), straight up, with a washed olive _sans_ pimento. If the gin is kept near the white Vermouth then all's well.


I like the ones who say it's not dry enough, so you make one without vermouth and they reply with, "Great!"


----------

